# Kobo comes to the UK



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Two models of the Kobo ereader, including the Touch model are going to be available in the UK at WH Smith - a well known bookstore - both online and in store.



> Kobo's eReaders have proven popular in the US, and with Amazon failing to provide a firm launch schedule for the new Kindle Touch in the UK, WH Smith could have a chance to steal a march on its eBook rival


http://www.expertreviews.co.uk/ereaders/1287949/wh-smith-signs-kobo-ereader-deal


----------

